# Storage on a budget.



## Thegsey (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm a bit of a hoarder which I think can be very handy in this hobby and especially when you try and do everything to the tightest budget possible. So I was very pleased when a big pile of unused wood and chipboard landed in my direction (Having a workshop on an industrial estate means access quite often to the "waste" from other businesses who would rather give it to me than pay to have it binned).

Having gained this latest hoard I set to work creating a storage solution for some of the other loot.  Below is the result - before and after the shelves and electricals. 

I am pleased to say that everything you see in the pictures that is not an actual tool has been acquired from people throwing them out. That includes the drawers, workbenches, posts, materials, sockets, bins, lamps etc.  Total cost so far for what is in the pics is £9.80 worth of cable and connectors to wire it all in.


----------



## black85vette (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice looking.  Kind of necessity with small space to stack and go vertical.   Helps keep some work space clear.  Good job.


----------



## Robsmith (Sep 28, 2012)

That's some pretty industrial window bars you got there......bad neighbourhood ?


----------



## Thegsey (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks black85vette. I was pleased with the result. It is a necessity to go vertical but not through lack of space. There is plenty more in the other rooms. The problem is the amount of stuff! Like I say, I am a bit of a hoarder 

Rob - The bars were there when I moved in. It is on an industrial estate and does not seem too bad but I like extra peace of mind they provide.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 1, 2012)

A word to the wise!!--Put up a front restraining bar on that shelf directly above the lathe. If you don't, sooner or later you will be machining something slightly out of balance and all of that stuff on the shelf above the lathe will come raining down on your head!!!----Brian


----------



## Thegsey (Oct 1, 2012)

Brian, thanks for the advice. I can see that happening exactly as you have said. That has gone straight on to my to-do list.  Cheers!


----------



## Propforward (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh very nice indeed - you have really made good use of that material - look at all the space on your workbench now. Very good indeed!


----------

